# Supplier - ingredientstodiefor.com



## phoenixL (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi All,

Has anyone used the following supplier? 
http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com
I have recently found this website and it seems that the prices for most things are very reasonable. It also has a great varieties of oils/butters, thickeners, emulsifiers, preservatives and containers at great prices. The supplier also seems to have additional services such as lab testing and private labeling. 

I am currently a customer at WSP and Elements Bath and Body. I like them both but WSP seems to be a bit pricier though they do offer free shipping.  Elements Bath and Body has great pricing for packaging but it doesn’t have that good of a selection for butter and oil.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Which one would you recommend the most and why? Are any coupons available for any of these?

http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com
http://www.elementsbathandbody.com


----------



## krissy (Feb 7, 2012)

i love ingredients to die for. i have never had any issues at all with them. i was recommended to them by Amanda, on one of her tutorials so i know there are others here that use them.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 7, 2012)

I have ordered from them a few times and have always been pleased.  They ship quickly and have good prices on many items.  For me, they have been cheapest on lye.  I have also bought surfactants and other ingredients for lotions and hair care products.


----------



## phoenixL (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll definitely buy from them for my next order. I guess I need to wait a bit since my previous order just came a week ago from elements bath and body.


----------



## yoyo (Apr 14, 2012)

*I2die for*

A very good provider. I can recommend them. They also have CoA available if you need it.


----------



## phoenixL (Apr 19, 2012)

I purchased from them last month and am very satisfied with them. Their chemists are very knowledgeable and helpful in answering my questions as well. They have very reasonable price and have various ingredients not easy to find from other providers.


----------

